# Naked 'sona?



## ShiroXIX (Aug 12, 2012)

So, I haven't noticed a pattern to this one at all: Naked or clothed 'sona, which are you/which do you prefer?

-Does your 'sona wear clothes?
-Is your 'sona primarily naked?
-Does your naked 'sona have visible genitalia or is he/she "disney"-safe?

Basically, I can't decide whether or not to give Shiro clothes. He looks cute without them and I could see him wearing them on occasion to be "fancy" or "fashionable" or whatever, but I'm conflicted. I'm also not sure what to do in the genitalia department. Right now I have him just... really furry so every thing is hidden, however, I could totally see me doing adult art of him later... would it be weird to suddenly whip it out? Is this even something people consider or am I just weird? .__.

Anywho: discus. To clothe or not to clothe? That is the question.

EDIT: And yeah, feel free to debate or get into deep psychological reasoning to justify yourselves, I'm just interested in seeing what the general consensus is. (and I want something to talk about. I'm bored.)


----------



## Hunter (Aug 12, 2012)

no clothes = easier to draw "depending" , possibility of a more complex body stile and extra entertainment value.

Cloths on =  being able to show your sonna anywhere, clothing add  layers of personalty , being able to display a particular LOOK .

now this is just my personal artistic pov  and it may be a little thin compared to what your asking.
note i find drawing boobies just too entertaining hehe .
enjoy the rest of your thread.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 12, 2012)

For fear of getting flamed, I'm going to say Clothed. I mean, he looks really cute without them, but it's still a figment of my imagination. Actually, I'm just gonna go halve-and-halve here and say I'd prefer him to be shirtless, but not pantsless. :3


----------



## Zenia (Aug 12, 2012)

I prefer clothed. When my character isn't wearing clothes (at least when I draw her) she is regular naked, not disney naked. I prefer seeing characters (males in particular... as I don't think seeing sheath/balls is a general rated thing) 'disney naked' when it is not an adult picture though.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 12, 2012)

Mine sometimes is and sometimes isn't but yes for Disney safe.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

I like being nude so i like my sona being nude and not disney nude, he has a big fluffy tail for censorship if i want it to be safe. when he does wear clothes it's generally femenine/cosplayish.


----------



## Anubite (Aug 12, 2012)

Disney safe or a pair of shorts, thats just me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

Naked 3 foot cock.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 12, 2012)

My sona must of the time wears pants but, I'm not against my sona being naked, I just can't draw. At one point of time I did make a nude ref sheet of my sona. I didn 't post it because I didn't like how it came out.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 12, 2012)

I consider him to be "naked" if he's not wearing clothing. I used to apply the "wookie rule" (a furred character is not naked if they have long enough fur to cover themselves), but he's too human to have running around naked. Plus, he's too short-furred to justify not drawing in the naughty bits if he's naked, so I just put pants on him instead.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 12, 2012)

My mascot always wears clothes, as do all my other characters.

My chars retain most Western human moral values, and therefore, they retain a human concept of modesty. Just walking around naked would be seen as taboo, as it is IRL.

If I ever draw any of them naked, it wouldn't be Disney-Safe, but i'd definitely censor it somehow.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

I enjoy nudity so much you have no idea, but I design my characters as being clothed. Though there are characters that have nipple-less tits and no naughty bits visible between their legs, despite how they're standing/sitting so they're SFW, but when I try and draw them it's just... bleeg. It feels strange to not at least make it into tasteful nudity.

Maybe I'm a massive pervert.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess Earth just depends. I'm planning to make a fursuit of her, but I can only get a partial at the moment, so clothed in this case. On the other hand, I only usually draw her with her collar, so that maked things a gray area. Any yes, I draw her 'Disney-safe'.


----------



## Serrion (Aug 12, 2012)

-Does your 'sona wear clothes?_ â€‹Depends, mostly no._
-Is your 'sona primarily naked? _Yes._
-Does your naked 'sona have visible genitalia or is he/she "disney"-safe? _Disney._


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

I suppose it depends on the artistic design... I mean, if a character I design chooses to wear clothes, they will wear clothes, if a character doesn't choose to, they don't choose to. If they _are_ naked, once again, artistic design debates whether they are "disney safe" or not. I live in some warped universe where people can make thier genitals invisible if I will it so.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 12, 2012)

I prefer clothed as clothes are a great way to express personality and just add to the character, also I'm just kinda a sucker for awesome looking trench coats ^^


----------



## Flippy (Aug 12, 2012)

Disney safe if naked. I don't like to be surprised by dangly things.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

Ah ha!
Dangly bits.
In all seriousness I wear clothes cuz clothes are fun.


----------



## BRN (Aug 12, 2012)

Us ferals don't need no clothes, we've got fur. \:3/ 

Yeah, more seriously speaking, clothes just don't make sense on a feral. Whether or not you can see genitalia depends on the image, really; a sheath isn't exactly explicit, but it's not something requiring itself to be shown off.


----------



## Neithie (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, my fursona is Disney naked unless the art drawn of her has a theme or costume. I chose to go down this road because you'd be able to see her markings and it seems to be more "natural" (is there such a thing in the fandom?) but more importantly, attention wouldn't automatically be drawn to boobs and bits when there is more to see n.n


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mine is mostly nude and Disney Safe, wearing clothing if shes going out or something that would be fun to get dressed up for. Of course I dont have art, so really this is just how I visualize her in my head.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 2, 2012)

My fursona is often nude... especially when he/she forgets there's a full moon out and rips out of his/her own clothes!

And it's not Disney safe. He/she isn't Disney safe as a human. Why would he/she be as a werepanther?


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 3, 2012)

The only time my sona' is "Disney" safe is in REF sheets, otherwise he just wears shorts or something. Is this what most people do?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 3, 2012)

Mine's pretty much disney safe


----------



## Jasriella (Sep 3, 2012)

I would say my 'sona is Discovery Channel safe. Kinda hard to get cloths to fit a feral dragoness, not much need to anyway so I keep my 'sona without them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't have a fursona, but if I did they'd go naked and real, rather than 'disney-safe' as you put it. Certainly when I do draw anthro or furry characters I don't add clothes...or fur and skin in some cases.

It's an interesting subject though, that bodies are such a controversial subject even for imaginary figures, _even _to the extent of removing or ignoring certain body parts...I feel that's in ways infantile or perhaps a vehicle of pronouncing sexual tension, much like in the arab world a hijab covers female hair and female hair is thus seen as sexy and scandelous, but at any level this seems to exist; in ancient Greece naked genitals were fine but an exposed glans was seen as scandelous.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2012)

If they're bipedal and fully conscious, they should be wearing clothes. Shit's creepy when they're just casually naked, unless it's like porn or something.


----------



## Jasriella (Sep 3, 2012)

Saliva said:


> If they're bipedal and fully conscious, they should be wearing clothes. Shit's creepy when they're just casually naked, unless it's like porn or something.


I have no problem going around naked. Nude beaches are great if you get the chance I recommend going to one. Society puts such a stigma on nudity, you're born nude so why the embarassment from what nature has gifted you?


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 3, 2012)

ShiroXIX said:


> -Does your 'sona wear clothes?


Some do, only two are fully clothed though.



ShiroXIX said:


> -Is your 'sona primarily naked?


Some are, heck yeah



ShiroXIX said:


> -Does your naked 'sona have visible genitalia or is he/she "disney"-safe?


Disney safe, always. I cannot draw genitalia ok it destroys their derpiniess. 




ShiroXIX said:


> Anywho: discus. To clothe or not to clothe? That is the question.


It's not uncommon to go with both, really. Go for both if you want.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2012)

Jasriella said:


> I have no problem going around naked. Nude beaches are great if you get the chance I recommend going to one. Society puts such a stigma on nudity, you're born nude so why the embarassment from what nature has gifted you?



Oh no. We are NOT going there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 3, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Oh no. We are NOT going there.



FKK


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> FKK



I don't know what that means.


----------



## Jasriella (Sep 3, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I don't know what that means.



I had to look it up myself. It's a naturalistic view of things if I read it right.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 3, 2012)

Jasriella said:


> I had to look it up myself. It's a naturalistic view of things if I read it right.



'Frei Koerper Kultur', or 'free body culture', the start of the nudist movement.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2012)

Both. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 4, 2012)

All of my characters so far that I've commissioned are clothed.  Perhaps later I'll do unclothed.


----------



## HarlequinFinch (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine's naked, but 100% clean.
I do however have a 2nd fursona/feathersona, Chlorine, who wears clothes.


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll say half naked most of the time, it depends on the situation. He normally just walks around in his pants since his cotton fluff makes shirts hard to wear, or in public he'll have on his full suit.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 10, 2012)

All my characters wear clothes. It's not quite taboo to be naked, but it's often frowned upon and is embarrassing, perhaps to the extent of being caught in your undies irl. It's not illegal or anything in my sona's world to go out in public without clothes (some poor folk can't afford basic clothing. it's not a necessity either when you have fur), but it's still shameful and people will give you dirty looks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2012)

xcliber said:


> All my characters wear clothes. It's not quite taboo to be naked, but it's often frowned upon and is embarrassing, perhaps to the extent of being caught in your undies irl. It's not illegal or anything to go out in public without clothes (some poor folk can't afford basic clothing. it's not a necessity either when you have fur), but it's still shameful and people will give you dirty looks.



I think public indecency laws _do_ restrict areas where you can legally be naked outdoors, which I feel isn't quite right. It's a manifestation of people's awkwardness in their attitude to their own bodies.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 10, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I think public indecency laws _do_ restrict areas where you can legally be naked outdoors, which I feel isn't quite right. It's a manifestation of people's awkwardness in their attitude to their own bodies.



Sorry, I meant to imply that it wasn't illegal in my sona's world. I know we have laws irl.


----------



## TheNakedLunch (Sep 11, 2012)

I put clothes on mine. However, if I draw any of my characters naked, they will get the "natural" treatment. My Fursona will stay clothed though.


----------



## Lantern (Sep 12, 2012)

Depends on what I'm drawing. Some characters look better clothed, some look better Disney-safe and others look best NSFW-style


----------



## Jallycyn (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm in the process of drawing some sketches of my first fursona. She's clothed to add style and personality. However if I were to draw her naked it'd be with full genitalia and secondary sex characteristics. I mean, she's supposed to be a fantastical representation of me, and I have those things, and they're a part of my identity, so... yeah. o_o I mean, I have no reason to believe I'd show my naked fursona to any children or anyone who's not already totally okay with the fact that I'm a furry, so I don't see any reason to worry about it.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine doesn't wear tops mainly because it'd be very awkward, what with having wings and all.


----------



## Kajhera (Sep 19, 2012)

The sexual characteristics of a deinonychus aren't exactly the most blatant things in the world so I guess Discovery Channel Safe?
Hopefully clothing ideas will be easier when I have an anthro version to work from, but I'm a little unsure on that front.


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 19, 2012)

Currently, he's either hanging in nature with nary a piece of fabric to cover his shame, or wearing pale shorts and glasses, sometimes a collar or hazelwood necklace around his neck.

Anyway, have you ever seen a lemur with clothes before? That's what I thought. >=I


----------



## Ramses (Sep 19, 2012)

My 'sona does wear clothes, but not a lot of them. Usually he's happy with a pair of shorts and maybe a tee with the sleeves cut off. The clothes are partly for protection (especially the, um, tender areas) but also because he lives in the city, and one shouldn't go around the city naked (some people here frown on that).

(Also, yeah, clothes are one of many ways to make a statement, to help define a personality.)

When other people draw him, he's sometimes clothed and sometimes naked, it just depends on who's drawing him and why. Naked is never disney naked, though - everything is visible, even with all the fur.


----------



## pudgeyredfox (Sep 26, 2012)

Marie is naked but disney safe. Sometimes she wears a tuxedo jacket, ruffle shirt, and a top hat when she is performing magic, otherwise the most she wears is a yellow neckerchief.


----------



## Deetz_Meerkat (Oct 14, 2012)

For Deetz it changes based on the situation. If I'm trying to showoff a job or hobby I'll usually include the clothes that goes along with it (I.E. If he's repping the navy I usually include my uniform in the commision). Though even when not clothed Deetz will always be worksafe unless I want him in a specifically adult situation (which I haven't done nore really think I will be doing.)


----------



## Seas (Oct 14, 2012)

My fursona/character usually wears practical clothing as he often visits places that is colder than his natural environment, and he needs some belts and pockets to store equipment.

He doesnÂ´t mind being naked though, in the culture of his species, nudity is a completely normal thing, clothing is basically for optional/practical purposes.

IÂ´d use the phrase that was mentioned in this thread, "Discovery Channel safe", to describe this characterÂ´s anatomy when I draw him, as only a slit is visible (unless aroused), also if someone who doesnÂ´t have much knowledge about the species would visually observe, males and females would be difficult to distinguish.


----------



## WagsWolf (Oct 15, 2012)

Simply clothed or implement the "Wookie rule"


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 16, 2012)

Clothed unless the particular situation calls for him being nude.
I usually just put him in pants because tops always look reallyfuckingstrange with his wings. If I want to throw a top on I tend to nix the wings.


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Oct 24, 2012)

Clothed, my fursona is a Victorian era lioness (1850 - 1860's). I am usually wearing a Victorian era dress, corset, hoop skirt, petticoats, stockings, fashionable hat or bonnet, Etc.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 24, 2012)

mines anthro but with clothes i think the most I would go for in my character is boxer shorts (only naked for a special someone)


----------



## Lifelessbody (Nov 2, 2012)

I used to picture my sona as being nude, as a lizard he could've kept his junk concealed....but then I rethought a few things and now he's clothed...eh, whatever fits the scene.


----------

